# What If Autistic People Took Over The World And Enslaved Neurotypicals



## therealchrischan (Aug 15, 2018)

You know how on Wrong Planet some autists say: "autism makes us smarter than neurotypicals" or "we are the next step in evolution" What if they were right? Would you honestly laugh if they managed to rise up and enslave you or would you be scared? Confused? All of the above?

Would there be NONSTOP REEEing? What kind of labor would they force neurotypicals to do?

-discuss


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 15, 2018)

That would be epic and I am 100% in favor.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 15, 2018)

They would quickly be overthrown by sociopaths and other superior varieties of retards.


----------



## therealchrischan (Aug 15, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> That would be epic and I am 100% in favor.


interesting


----------



## CatParty (Aug 15, 2018)

We DID elect trump


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 15, 2018)

Everyone will shit themselves and do nothing


----------



## Rokko (Aug 15, 2018)

No idea how it would turn out, but I would build a resistance called "The Blue Army"


----------



## SwanDive (Aug 15, 2018)

Wait are you implying that the world isn't already being ran by autists?


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Aug 15, 2018)

The Glorious Autiste Entante would last about 20 minutes before it collapsed in a series of Borgia-esque betrayals stemming from an argument about the precise spacing of their regime's official letterhead.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 15, 2018)

Probably like Nazi Germany now that I think about it.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Aug 15, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Probably like Nazi Germany now that I think about it.



Nah, Nazi Germany had better people skills.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 15, 2018)

All the autists would try to outlaw various things they didn't like, but as those things are the special interests of other autists they'll all have a mass meltdown.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Aug 15, 2018)

Years ago I saw a post about this on another forum that was pretty much how I'd expect things to be under autist rule:

- Sonic the Hedgehog would be what Mickey Mouse is now.

- There would be no drugs or alcohol, because those are icky and bitter.

- The top 40 music charts would consist solely of the same few repetitive electronic beats, just played at different speeds.

- There would be trains absolutely everywhere, but mostly just to look at, because everyone would get around real fast by running bent over forward at the waist with arms straight out behind them.

There were others too I can't remember, but it sounded accurate enough for me.


----------



## Okkervils (Aug 15, 2018)

therealchrischan said:


> What kind of labor would they force neurotypicals to do?



They'd probably make us sort their Lego pieces by size and color.


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 15, 2018)

I'd broadcast a video with flashing bright colors and watch as they quiver on the ground, foaming and gagging  while their superior brains melt into a puddle.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Aug 15, 2018)

Are you @Autphag, OP?


----------



## Positron (Aug 15, 2018)

We can easily overthrow the Spergocracy by distracting them with a million or so fidget spinners.


----------



## Autopsy (Aug 15, 2018)

@Yellow Yam Scam is right but that just describes a return to the current norm, with poorly adjusted autiste savants corralled away from normal folks by actual sociopaths and made productive. We've built a lot of systems to support the process, even.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Aug 15, 2018)

Just based on my experiences with my fellow spergs everything would be settled by direct democracy referendum as it seems the fairest system by autism logic until someone builds an AI to take away the hard work of voting as spergs focus on their special interests while they build homes for the low functioning and hire people to work in them from the outside.


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 15, 2018)

They couldn't.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 15, 2018)

I have enough old sonic sega tapes and the sexual repertoire to bribe my way to the top.


----------



## therealchrischan (Aug 15, 2018)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> Years ago I saw a post about this on another forum that was pretty much how I'd expect things to be under autist rule:
> 
> - Sonic the Hedgehog would be what Mickey Mouse is now.
> 
> ...



would there be a lower crime rate somehow? or would the crime rate be higher?


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 15, 2018)

This thread proves that there are no stupid answers... just stupid questions.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 15, 2018)

Maybe it's already happened.


----------



## Nien Nunb (Aug 15, 2018)

Autists lack true tard strength, and could never accomplish this alone. Spergs will need the Downies to replace the really low functioning autists, and then they'd realistically turn on and exterminate Downies and Low-Functionings that aren't able to be used as replacement organs or physical labor.

Normies would be used to work jobs that require teamwork and high social interaction, as well as jobs to physical for autists yet too mental for Downies.


----------



## Toucan (Aug 15, 2018)

I have actual nightmares about this happening.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 15, 2018)

It would be like the SuperMutant cult in Fallout New Vegas. It would start out peaceful until some high-functioning autist with a power fetish took control through manipulating the "slow minds".

The movement to takeover would fall apart.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Aug 16, 2018)

the problem with this is that taking over the world requires significant cooperation with other people and autists generally aren't good at that, and, i would argue, are worse at working together with other autists than they are with neurotypicals

if it somehow did happen, here's my thoughts:

society would be much more routine than it is now. public transit in the usa would run like it does in japan: always on schedule, and if it's off by a minute, very apologetic. 
guys who set off fireworks in the middle of august would get jail time
wearing comfortable clothes to work would be cool, and also shirts would be made without tags in them
free weighted blanket for everyone 
reality tv would cease to exist


----------



## The Great Citracett (Aug 16, 2018)

This is worth a laugh:
https://adayinourshoes.com/ways-the-world-would-be-awesome-if-half-of-everyone-had-autism/

Half of the world would be normal and productive, but the other half would be adult children like Chris-Chan. But that would somehow be fantastic because then the productive half would be better informed and equipped to cater to the Chris half's every need and whim and even be a bit childish themselves.

You know, rather than the child half dragging down the productive half until the normies get tired of tugboating half the population and snap, with predictable results.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 16, 2018)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> This is worth a laugh:
> https://adayinourshoes.com/ways-the-world-would-be-awesome-if-half-of-everyone-had-autism/
> 
> Half of the world would be normal and productive, but the other half would be adult children like Chris-Chan. But that would somehow be fantastic because then the productive half would be better informed and equipped to cater to the Chris half's every need and whim and even be a bit childish themselves.
> ...



This is already the case due to gender.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 16, 2018)

Autistics are actually 40k proto-psykers manifesting.

Prove me wrong

(And yeah, I can TOTALLY see people like Chris ruling the world. I see no problem with that concept at all....)


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Aug 16, 2018)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> This is worth a laugh:
> https://adayinourshoes.com/ways-the-world-would-be-awesome-if-half-of-everyone-had-autism/
> 
> Half of the world would be normal and productive, but the other half would be adult children like Chris-Chan. But that would somehow be fantastic because then the productive half would be better informed and equipped to cater to the Chris half's every need and whim and even be a bit childish themselves.
> ...


honestly I am sick of extremely high functioning autists insisting there's no downside to have autism. this article is written by a mother of an autistic, to be fair, but i'm sure her kid is not doing nothing but screaming all day. 


> Let’s insert any other description of a person into that phrase. Instead of “half of all people will be autistic….” use: black, Indian, Jewish, Muslim, Hispanic, blind, deaf…doesn’t that seem wrong to you?


saying being black is the same as having a developmental disorder that can cause the individual to be mentally retarded and extremely violent certainly is not offensive in any way at all


----------



## wellthathappened (Aug 16, 2018)

Would be awful. Am not into fat chicks.


----------



## Rio (Aug 17, 2018)

It'd be the easiest government to overthrow ever. Just force through any sort of legislation that changes the way the government does their job and they'll all be too busy REEEEEing about change to prevent a coup.


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 18, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> the problem with this is that taking over the world requires significant cooperation with other people and autists generally aren't good at that, and, i would argue, are worse at working together with other autists than they are with neurotypicals
> 
> if it somehow did happen, here's my thoughts:
> 
> ...


I'd like a world without reality tv.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Aug 18, 2018)

Steve Mayers said:


> I'd like a world without reality tv.


that's the thing about autists, is that sometimes they're right about certain aspects of our social-group-focused society being bad, and sometimes they're extremely wrong, which is why it would actually be bad to let them have power over things


----------



## Steve Mayers (Aug 18, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> that's the thing about autists, is that sometimes they're right about certain aspects of our social-group-focused society being bad, and sometimes they're extremely wrong, which is why it would actually be bad to let them have power over things


Though I'd imagine there would be multiple channels devoted to documentaries on elevators and trains.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Aug 18, 2018)

Steve Mayers said:


> Though I'd imagine there would be multiple channels devoted to documentaries on elevators and trains.


one time on Norwegian TV they broadcast a train's 7 hour journey from Bergen to Oslo and 20% of Norwegians watched it...id say thats the closest we get to a nation of autistics then


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 22, 2018)

They can't even take over basic maintenance of their own bodies... I don't think they'll take over the world anytime soon.  If somehow they were put in charge, I guess they'd quickly not be in charge anymore.  How exactly are they going to run anything, wouldn't that require interpersonal interactions and such?


----------



## The Telomerase Truth (Aug 22, 2018)

They'd REE before getting overthrown fairly quickly by neurotypical people or by some other neurodivergent group. Autists have trouble recognizing what is considered normal so they would have trouble telling which person is neurotypical. While high functioning autists would have little to no problems telling the difference between someone with low-functioning autism and someone neurotypical, they would have trouble telling the difference between themselves and neurotypicals. 

Then you have to consider other neurodivergent people. Psychopaths are not autists, but they are neurodivergent. Would autists confuse them with neurotypical people? Complete psychopaths sure as hell wouldn't have any problems with murdering them on the spot for trying to enslave them. What about neurodivergent people without any diagnosable problems? There are plenty of people like that; just look at some of the child prodigies that have existed.

You can't really enslave people based on a trait if you can't recognize the trait half the time if not all the time. @Dink Smallwood was correct when he said they couldn't do it.


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 23, 2018)

Okay so the Downies would the be the Autismos' Tard Guard to enforce their mumbled out laws. Since they tend to not get enough sex (if any), they would slowly die off in a generation and have to have normies breed. So we'd be looking at a generation of this. Can't be the next step in the evolutionary chain if you don't know how to reproduce.

We might see the Downies fighting the Autismos.

Here's how I'd see their uprising:


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 23, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> Okay so the Downies would the be the Autismos' Tard Guard to enforce their mumbled out laws. Since they tend to not get enough sex (if any), they would slowly die off in a generation and have to have normies breed. So we'd be looking at a generation of this. Can't be the next step in the evolutionary chain if you don't know how to reproduce.
> 
> We might see the Downies fighting the Autismos.
> 
> Here's how I'd see their uprising:



I'm just imagining some Roman looking emperor with a Sonic cape surrounded by Down Syndrome Praetorian Guards

Putting the special into special forces


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 23, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> Maybe it's already happened.


I mean the internet is proving time and time again that _everyone_ has a little bit of autism in them.


----------



## HazamA (Aug 24, 2018)

Autistic People Took Over The World? Nope, not gonna happen.

The Thing is Autistic People Already Took Over This AutismFarm!


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Aug 24, 2018)

The problem is that the lack of cognitive empathy and hyper-introverted tendencies in autists would make it:

a) impossible for the ruling autist class to effectively collaborate with one another, as they prefer to work independently and nobody would be able to efficiently split the labour
b) difficult - without some sort of advanced tech that could somehow do the job of cognitive empathy - to effectively govern the NTs and prevent revolt or gross inefficiency
c) tend towards systems of governance and organisation that assume a certain picture of human nature; autists tend to be the biggest advocates of the idea that people are maximally plastic, and you can create a new type of man if you just will it hard enough. Or, in sort, autists tend towards idealistic and utopic political visions that are utterly unsustainable due to human nature being impossible to capture by the autist's hyper-systematic tendencies.​The higher-functioning autist is a tragic figure. I believe they have beautiful minds that, if we were an atomistic race, would soar above every other. But the success of humanity has come about because we also are very good at collaborating and dynamically splitting labour. In this regard the autist is utterly impotent.

Often, the autist can see mankind, but never quite join or engage with it.


----------



## Russian Civil War (Aug 24, 2018)

kinglordsupreme19 said:


> The problem is that the lack of cognitive empathy and hyper-introverted tendencies in autists would make it:
> 
> a) impossible for the ruling autist class to effectively collaborate with one another, as they prefer to work independently and nobody would be able to efficiently split the labour
> b) difficult - without some sort of advanced tech that could somehow do the job of cognitive empathy - to effectively govern the NTs and prevent revolt or gross inefficiency
> ...


Introversion I get being detrimental, but isn't a lack of empathy a plus in effective autocraticleadership?


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Aug 24, 2018)

Russian Civil War said:


> Introversion I get being detrimental, but isn't a lack of empathy a plus in effective autocraticleadership?



A lack of _affective _empathy is very useful. A deficit in affective empathy is a lack of emotional response to that of other people's suffering. A psychopath is often a very good autocrat because he is not held back by sentimentality, even when he can see he is causing great harm and suffering.

A lack of c_ognitive empathy _is not. Cognitive empathy is the ability to perceive emotions in others - that is, an autist will not be able to tell intuitively percieve the emotions of others from facial expressions, tone, and body language. The only exceptions are high-functioning ones, and they can only perceive extreme and thus very obvious emotions (crying, laughter, etc).

Many autists tend to have a lot of affective empathy and feel the emotions of others _once they come to understand _via non-intuitive deduction or explicit explanation. They can feel bad once they hear about someone having injustice done unto them, or can feel happy once they realise someone they like has had something good happen to them. However, they have no hard-wired ability to tell what other people are feeling. Often, they have to mechanically deduce the emotions of others to have a chance of knowing what they feel at all.

Compare this to a normal human or a psychopath who has no affective empathy; they have some intuitive short-cuts to help them know what others are feeling (they don't have to spend a lot of time computing expressions and emotions). The social awkwardness of the autist often arises because to them, other people simply appear to be unchanging blank slates. They don't see emotions, feelings, or pain. They know that these things exist (after all, they experience them), but they cannot see them in others except at rare extremes or after being told.

As you can perhaps guess, this is why most autists are extremely gullible. It is also why most of them are very awkward and offputting; to have any chance of blending in, they have to manually do what most people do automatically and learn facial expressions, body language, and voice tones and work to compute the state of their interlocutors on every occasion they have a social interaction. It's incredibly hard work - thus even the autist who masters this is going to have limited energy and also will be capped in their ability relative to that of a standard human.

This is an awful formula for a leader. A leader needs to be able to perceive morale and emotion in their subordinates to develop a strategy to motivate and guide them. They also need to be able to perceive when and how to interact with colleagues. The lack of cognitive empathy makes such perception impossible.

The psychopath with zero affective empathy can manipulate and work others without remorse. But he knows the limits of human nature and also when he is squeezing too hard or being too lenient. The autist with zero cognitive empathy knows none of this.

If you want to know more, I'd recommend Baron-Cohen's book _Zero Degrees of Empathy. _This goes into the taxonomy of empathic deficits.


----------



## Christy Mack (Aug 24, 2018)

kinglordsupreme19 said:


> A lack of _affective _empathy is very useful. A deficit in affective empathy is a lack of emotional response to that of other people's suffering. A psychopath is often a very good autocrat because he is not held back by sentimentality, even when he can see he is causing great harm and suffering.
> 
> A lack of c_ognitive empathy _is not. Cognitive empathy is the ability to perceive emotions in others - that is, an autist will not be able to tell intuitively percieve the emotions of others from facial expressions, tone, and body language. The only exceptions are high-functioning ones, and they can only perceive extreme and thus very obvious emotions (crying, laughter, etc).
> 
> ...



People with aspergers/HFA have cognitive empathy that's only slightly worse than the average person, and normally functioning mirror neurons. When neuroscience evolves to a sufficient point many theories in psychology will be debunked.

Autism is a disease of excessive inflammation and lipid peroxidation in the brain, resulting in extreme neuroticism, "mind blindness" is only a result of them avoiding eye contact due to anxiety.


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Aug 24, 2018)

Christy Mack said:


> People with aspergers/HFA have cognitive empathy that's only slightly worse than the average person, and normally functioning mirror neurons. When neuroscience evolves to a sufficient point many theories in psychology will be debunked.



What you're asserting regarding cognitive empathy runs contrary to the literature; the difference is held to be substantial.

https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnhum.2014.00791/full



> "Our data show that adolescents with ASD have a deficit in the cognitive empathy dimension, but do not differ from controls in the affective empathy dimension when other people express emotions with positive valence."



Similar discussion in:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23446714




>



If you can source your image macro that would be useful, but Baron-Cohen has since revised the Eye Test since 2001, and now believes that it reveals a substantive cognitive empathic deficit in the autistic population. Taking into account IQ-matched controls, the empathic difference is substantive and autists are well outside the standard deviation of their IQ-matched cohorts. This seems to suggest that the phenomenon of manual processing of empathic stimuli is at work in the autistic population. Indeed, considering the SD of autist empathy scores and the lower mean, that means that the general autist distribution is substantially separate from the general population.



> Autism is a disease of excessive inflammation and lipid peroxidation in the brain, resulting in extreme neuroticism, "mind blindness" is only a result of them avoiding eye contact due to anxiety.



The literature on inflammation and lipid peroxidation definitely suggests a substantive correlation between the two. But while correlation is necessary for causation, it is not sufficient; they may only correspond with the neurological changes that drive autistic development.

As for your claim that autism is merely a state of hyper-neuroticism, I profoundly disagree. I invite you to substantiate that point further, but while it is true that trait neuroticism is higher in the autistic population than the general population, to dismiss the lack of cognitive empathy runs utterly contrary to virtually all the literature and the recorded phenomenology of autism. While I agree that autists may suffer an anxiety response from eye contact (and empathic reading), this is not due to neuroticism and anxiety response - such things arise due to the time-constrained stress of deducing and inducing behaviours they have no intuitive mechanism to perceive.


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 10, 2018)

You mean that already hasn't happened?

Considering that autism diagnosis rates are already up to 1 in 50-ish, I think it's possible that we're very close, if not within this generation.


----------



## Joe_Camel (Sep 13, 2018)

It'd be like a zombie outbreak where you could pretend to be as braindead as them and not raise suspicion.


----------



## Jarilo182 (Sep 14, 2018)

Super-fast technological and scientific progress compared to now, generally more structure, less moralfagging and degeneracy. I'm definitely in favor of a genuine 'autocracy'.


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 14, 2018)

I expect that each of them would have an group of normie manservants that will give them anything that they'll want; like what Jimmy Wichard did when he was Booby Hill's manager, except that someone actually dies and the autistic can't be held responsible for that kind of shit.


----------



## therealchrischan (Sep 16, 2018)

Jarilo182 said:


> Super-fast technological and scientific progress compared to now, generally more structure, less moralfagging and degeneracy. I'm definitely in favor of a genuine 'autocracy'.


just curious would crime be lower i understand that chric chan has a crime record especially after the gamestop escapade but other than someone like chris do you think they would somewhat lower crime?


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 16, 2018)

therealchrischan said:


> just curious would crime be lower i understand that chric chan has a crime record especially after the gamestop escapade but other than someone like chris do you think they would somewhat lower crime?


Probably not. Some of the lower-functioning ones can be violent if someone is standing between what they want.


----------



## therealchrischan (Sep 19, 2018)

how would the autistic society deal with the drug cartel. rip their arms off and pepper spray them if they are not blue lol.


----------



## TheSalemLich (Oct 5, 2018)

My personal opinion, is that autism is really the new schizophrenia. There was a scare that started primarily in the 50's/60's associated with the beatnik/psychedelic counter cultural movements of adolescents and young adults losing their minds on drugs. These people were perceived in some capacity as a threat to law and order, and were given this negative stigma to prevent these non neuro-typical individuals from gaining power in society by channeling their energies into the arts and sciences. Autism is  characteristically similar, we just replaced drugs with the internet. The stigma around Autism is also similar to that of schizophrenia, although there is a stronger dose of compassion tied in with it thanks to our hand holding politically correct 21st century culture. Nonetheless, I believe this attitude is toxic and cripples the Autist into believing social myths about their "disorder" that forever cast them as an outsider in the act of their own lives. My view is that this "disorder" if it ever was one, can take on so many different forms per individual that it is almost pointless to try and narrow it down into any set of universal signs and symptoms. To summarize, more or less every Autist is seemingly exactly as their mother's have told them over the years: Special.

That being said, it is my view that "Autists" Or non neuro-typicals who lean more towards a scientific understanding of reality over an emotional one, are in some capacities, best suited to sit at the helm of an AI driven society. The notion of the mentally ill sitting in positions of power over a social group, isn't even a new notion historically speaking. We could cast the autist in the drama of our technocratic future, similarly to the manner of the shaman in our prehistoric one. The shaman, though mentally ill, utilized a unique mental methodology to push the boundaries of percieved reality, by thinking and behaving in a manner completely alien to his general community. It was through the shaman that creative and strange solutions could be developed to solve problems and mysteries that eluded the general population.

Technologically speaking, my view is that we are not far from a point when virtually every statesmen will be required to be able to read and write in several different computer programming languages as a pre-requisite to acquiring office, as a matter of fact, a person's ability to develop and create programs may be one of the primary driving factors in future elections. (Imagine creators of popular apps  leveraging their capital and celebrity to run for office Vitalik, Zucc, etc...) The management of our digital landscape has gone sorely under-addressed for a very long time, and quite frankly, the only people who are insane enough to even attempt to fix the broken international political machine are spergs like you and me.


----------



## spurger king (Oct 9, 2018)

TheSalemLich said:


> My personal opinion, is that autism is really the new schizophrenia. There was a scare that started primarily in the 50's/60's associated with the beatnik/psychedelic counter cultural movements of adolescents and young adults losing their minds on drugs. These people were perceived in some capacity as a threat to law and order, and were given this negative stigma to prevent these non neuro-typical individuals from gaining power in society by channeling their energies into the arts and sciences. Autism is characteristically similar, we just replaced drugs with the internet. The stigma around Autism is also similar to that of schizophrenia, although there is a stronger dose of compassion tied in with it thanks to our hand holding politically correct 21st century culture. Nonetheless, I believe this attitude is toxic and cripples the Autist into believing social myths about their "disorder" that forever cast them as an outsider in the act of their own lives. My view is that this "disorder" if it ever was one, can take on so many different forms per individual that it is almost pointless to try and narrow it down into any set of universal signs and symptoms. To summarize, more or less every Autist is seemingly exactly as their mother's have told them over the years: Special.
> 
> That being said, it is my view that "Autists" Or non neuro-typicals who lean more towards a scientific understanding of reality over an emotional one, are in some capacities, best suited to sit at the helm of an AI driven society. The notion of the mentally ill sitting in positions of power over a social group, isn't even a new notion historically speaking. We could cast the autist in the drama of our technocratic future, similarly to the manner of the shaman in our prehistoric one. The shaman, though mentally ill, utilized a unique mental methodology to push the boundaries of percieved reality, by thinking and behaving in a manner completely alien to his general community. It was through the shaman that creative and strange solutions could be developed to solve problems and mysteries that eluded the general population.
> 
> Technologically speaking, my view is that we are not far from a point when virtually every statesmen will be required to be able to read and write in several different computer programming languages as a pre-requisite to acquiring office, as a matter of fact, a person's ability to develop and create programs may be one of the primary driving factors in future elections. (Imagine creators of popular apps leveraging their capital and celebrity to run for office Vitalik, Zucc, etc...) The management of our digital landscape has gone sorely under-addressed for a very long time, and quite frankly, the only people who are insane enough to even attempt to fix the broken international political machine are spergs like you and me.





This is how Roko's Basilisk becomes a real thing. Or Roko's Autist rather.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Oct 23, 2018)

Not possible, if the autistic's took charge all it would take to beat them would be to bang a pan.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Dec 11, 2018)

Autistics are people who live in their own worlds, like CWCville, Australatina, the Sonicverse or various anime franchises. So, how could they ever take over ours, the real world?


----------



## Julias_Seizure (Apr 18, 2019)

Look at the US


----------



## NerdShamer (Apr 18, 2019)

Julias_Seizure said:


> Look at the US


That technically isn't enslavement, since the registered caretakers are getting paid. But you can be paid more without dealing with tard rage...Unless you're flipping burgers.


----------



## Julias_Seizure (Apr 18, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> That technically isn't enslavement, since the registered caretakers are getting paid. But you can be paid more without dealing with tard rage...Unless you're flipping burgers.


I was referring to their president


----------



## Epididymis (Apr 19, 2019)

I have to disagree with the sentiment that an autist regime would be easy to take over.

In the tism republic it would be likely that the high functioning austistics would rise to leadership postitions while the low functioning retards would serve as the grunts. If you look at the extreme spergery levels needed to dominate others in RTS games, I think it wouldn't be too much of a stretch to say that these spergs could be some of the best military strategists known to man. Combining this with autistics that have massive obsessions with firearms, tanks and planes, the Autistic Defence Force could potentially be the best army ever in regards to their strategies and plans.

The only problem is that the best strategy ever means fuck all if you have nobody to pull the plan off. The main obstacle of the Autistic Defence Force would be having soldiers that don't freak the fuck out when they hear big boom boom from guns.


----------



## NerdShamer (Apr 19, 2019)

Julias_Seizure said:


> I was referring to their president


Well, that explains Trump's obsession with the wall...


Epididymis said:


> I have to disagree with the sentiment that an autist regime would be easy to take over.
> 
> In the tism republic it would be likely that the high functioning austistics would rise to leadership postitions while the low functioning exceptional individuals would serve as the grunts. If you look at the extreme spergery levels needed to dominate others in RTS games, I think it wouldn't be too much of a stretch to say that these spergs could be some of the best military strategists known to man. Combining this with autistics that have massive obsessions with firearms, tanks and planes, the Autistic Defence Force could potentially be the best army ever in regards to their strategies and plans.
> 
> The only problem is that the best strategy ever means fuck all if you have nobody to pull the plan off. The main obstacle of the Autistic Defence Force would be having soldiers that don't freak the fuck out when they hear big boom boom from guns.


You're forgetting issues like tard rage against each other and their...unmentionable needs.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Apr 21, 2019)

"Hey uh, you need to earn our vote by doing good things!"
_Triggered into suicidal depression due to need to perform, kills self behind the presidential bullet-proof glass._


----------



## Recoil (Apr 21, 2019)

therealchrischan said:


> What kind of labor would they force neurotypicals to do?
> 
> -discuss


Weird sex stuff. Degeneracy.


----------

